# were can i buy traps in south dakota need response soon



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i am in south dakota doing some adc work and need to get some beaver that i wasnt planning on doing so i didnt bring traps anyway were in eastern central south dakota can i buy some traps say some mb 750s victor 330s and some hoops please post it up as soon as you can so i can get rid of them in my allotted time thanks


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I can't think of anything. Call Kim Potter 605-729-2691, email [email protected]/sd.com

That's the Prez of the SD Trapping Association and I'm sure could point you in the right direction, or maybe know someone local with some traps.

Hope this helps.....
Smitty


----------



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

rp outdoors can get stuff in 24 hours.
http://www.rpoutdoors.com/

i have a hard time findin new stuff here in utah.
i use them alot


----------

